# A little more unusal...



## elise_x (May 18, 2011)




----------



## MonitorMayhem (May 18, 2011)

nice what are they


----------



## elise_x (May 18, 2011)

reptile-ranch said:


> nice what are they


 
_Hiya,_

_First is a possible blue phase philodryas baroni and the second is a long term captive female Viper boa_

_regards_


----------



## cadwallader (May 18, 2011)

thats first one is amazing


----------

